# looking for blockhead



## godtea (Jan 27, 2008)

where are there seeds available??????


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2008)

try the highland company


----------



## gangalama (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.hempcity.net/travelreports/11strains2003/blockhead/index.html

That what u lookin 4


----------

